# which line to use



## frenchie

High I used to use fireline but this year we have had a lot of trouble with braking so I would like to ask which line should I use for trolling for pike and muskie and I use only spinning tackle thanks again


----------



## Madison

I personally use Power Pro in the 80 lb...

Tufline and Cortland green dot is commonly used in the musky world also..


----------



## duckduck...goose!

i use berkly line in the 20 lbs. and braided. i have alot of luck in late spring and early summer when the action is hot in my area.


----------



## rockinmichigan

I've known people on another website that live and die with 4 lb. Fireline no matter what, where, or when. I think they're nuts, but that's just me.


----------



## farmerj

I went from 8 lb fireline to 6 lb fireline. I have some 4 lb Fireline, just don't use it yet. I have straightened more hooks than I care to admit with this stuff too.

what I found and learned with fireline, anytime it startes to get really fuzzy. Stip it off and get rid of it.

I will typically use about 18-24" or Mono leader on the end of the fireline. When I know I will be going up against serious walleye or northern. I will use 15 lb test "Toothy Critter" tieable leader.


----------



## rockinmichigan

There's a couple of my rods that I have strung up with 6 lb. Trilene, and would only use them in a couple situations where I know that 9 times out of 10 I'm either going to catch either perch, crappie, or bluegill. I'm not worried about LM or SM bass or white bass, but if it came down to it I wouldn't trust it to some of the heavy hitters like carp, sheephead, catfish, bullhead, or northerns. I typically use 8 lb. and with a couple rods I use 15 lb. test.


----------



## Invector

first dont use anything under 20lb test. second braids are mostly used but some mono is used as well. It all depends on your type of fishing. I use different lines for differnt rods and lures I thow. I use 80lb spectra for jerkbaits and try and use about 30-60 for bucktails depending on the lure weight and speed at wich the are retreaved. One thing is line diameter. Small line diameter will snap when a backlash happens. Lines like power pro, musky mono, musky braid, UT, inshore, big game all work very well.


----------



## Invector

Pluse guys when fishing musky 9 out of 10 times your using lures that are over 2 oz. They tend to snap line when a bad cast happens and the lure just sort of sail off into the sun set. If a line has a 4 or 6 lb diameter it does not have the endurance and may snap. I have talked with many guids in MN that make sure that their clients are using at a minimum 20lb line. 17lb test even is getting a little light. And if your going out musky fishing with 4 lb test line or a 4lb diameter you should be :sniper: ed


----------



## farmerj

Aorry didn't read his bottom line that he was looking only for Musky or pike.

The set-up I use is for WALLEYE only.

I do know it will hold up to a 42" northern though. So I wouldn't think twice about loosing a fish on it. Just takes more finesse is all.

Would I make it the rig of choice for intended muskie or northern. Nope.

Invector.

you comment about being :sniper: is a little premature.

Some of us enjoy the challenge of bringing in a hog on light tackle. It doesn't make it anymore wrong than using 100lb test.

If you hunt I would bet you thing it's wrong to shoot a deer with a .243.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Well farmerj, I do see his point. Personally I wouldn't dare think of trying to land a muskie or northern on 4 lb. test. Sure I suppose it can be done with ease.....if the northern or muskie was about a foot long. In the waters I fish for example, its so easy to snag on something, like rocks, etc. that if you're using 4 lb. test line you're just throwing money into the lake with all the line you're cutting off, snapping off, snagging up, ruining, whatever. I typically use 8 lb. test, and sometimes that isn't even enough with the bohemoths that get caught.


----------



## farmerj

I guess I am agreeing with him, yet he got a little premature too.

I HAVE 4 lb, it's not loaded on anything.

This last year I went from 8lb to 6 lb test.

I also just posted I missed the last line where he was looking for a musky/pike line.

Mine I use primarily for Walleye.

We go after two different game fish.

When I KNOW I am gonna snag into northerns because the enviroment caters to them as well (more weeds) I tip my lines with toothy critter tieable leader.


----------



## rockinmichigan

In some situations and places, I'll use 6 lb. test line because I know its more likely to get me some panfish and perch. I wouldn't trust it though if I cast out looking for some of the fighters in other places I fish. I've gotten into sheephead that have snapped 6 and 8 lb. line, because you know how they pull. Don't target pike and muskie a ton, but I wouldn't go out with anything less then 15-20 lb.


----------



## buckseye

use the one where your Mom passed away and you don't want to be alone.... :lol:


----------



## Invector

farmerj said:


> Aorry didn't read his bottom line that he was looking only for Musky or pike.
> 
> The set-up I use is for WALLEYE only.
> 
> I do know it will hold up to a 42" northern though. So I wouldn't think twice about loosing a fish on it. Just takes more finesse is all.
> 
> Would I make it the rig of choice for intended muskie or northern. Nope.
> 
> Invector.
> 
> you comment about being :sniper: is a little premature.
> 
> Some of us enjoy the challenge of bringing in a hog on light tackle. It doesn't make it anymore wrong than using 100lb test.
> 
> If you hunt I would bet you thing it's wrong to shoot a deer with a .243.


First shooting deer and line are 2 diff subjects...it would work if your going to catch a deer with some line and try and hold on while it runs from ya. :eyeroll:

Go ahead and tie a $20 4oz. lure on a walleye rod with 6lb test line and see what happens. Or even head up to canada and fish pike for a while...you'll see its not worth it...but since u know more about it please tell us then what all of us are doing wrong.

Last lurn to read and spell...or are you still in grade school and trying to impress us? :eyeroll:


----------



## Invector

farmerj said:


> I guess I am agreeing with him, yet he got a little premature too.
> 
> I HAVE 4 lb, it's not loaded on anything.
> 
> This last year I went from 8lb to 6 lb test.
> 
> I also just posted I missed the last line where he was looking for a musky/pike line.
> 
> Mine I use primarily for Walleye.
> 
> We go after two different game fish.
> 
> When I KNOW I am gonna snag into northerns because the enviroment caters to them as well (more weeds) I tip my lines with toothy critter tieable leader.


Lastly you never know when your going to "snag" into a pike or musky. When going out musky hunting you have a lot heavier equipment then when eye fishing. Your talking about a rod for a eye that is M MH action and takes about at top 1oz lures. HA 1oz. thats small in our world.

And please explain this premature...I would have sayed immature? IMHO.
Dont respond to this, I'd school you on musky and pike, so dont try. :withstupid:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I think you two should meet up and do some musky fishing. This talking back and forth on the net about who's better at musky fishing is nonsense. I'm not saying anything negative about you two on a personal note, I'm just saying you two should meet up, make a friendly wager, and whoever comes out on top is the better man. I know I'm not in your argument persay, but I do receive the email notifications saying that there's a reply, and I think its informative, so I come here and you two are starting to go back and forth about who the better man is.


----------



## farmerj

Invector,

Try UNDERSTANDING what I am saying. 

I fish for walleye. There are times you fish for walleye, you end up in northern territory as well. I do not TARGET northern specifically.

Get your panties out of a bunch. I even went so far as to ADMIT I didn't read his last line where he said he was looking for northern/musky lines.

excuse me. I will say it AGAIN. Sorry. I use this for WALLEYE only.


----------



## Invector

rockinmichigan said:


> I think you two should meet up and do some musky fishing. This talking back and forth on the net about who's better at musky fishing is nonsense. I'm not saying anything negative about you two on a personal note, I'm just saying you two should meet up, make a friendly wager, and whoever comes out on top is the better man. I know I'm not in your argument persay, but I do receive the email notifications saying that there's a reply, and I think its informative, so I come here and you two are starting to go back and forth about who the better man is.


Well first I will bet $$$ that he has not fished for musky before...pluse I would not give him any of my equipment its not about who is the better man, its about who knows and who thinks they know. I find that in a posting like this too many people get on and have to put down somthing for their 2 cents worth. So tell my why people have to do that? If you dont know then dont post anything. Theres way too many people on here that just have to say that they know when they dont...it makes me sick when someone thinks they know more about anything then anyone just cause they hurd or think and dont know what they are doing or talking about. uke:


----------



## farmerj

Invector said:


> Well first I will bet $$$ that he has not fished for musky before...pluse I would not give him any of my equipment its not about who is the better man, its about who knows and who thinks they know. I find that in a posting like this too many people get on and have to put down somthing for their 2 cents worth. So tell my why people have to do that? If you dont know then dont post anything. Theres way too many people on here that just have to say that they know when they dont...it makes me sick when someone thinks they know more about anything then anyone just cause they hurd or think and dont know what they are doing or talking about. uke:


Obviously has issues when someone admits they messed up.

Topic watching TURNED OFF.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Well y'all, I'm not one to butt into a disagreement between two people, or whatever you wanna call it that you guys are discussing, its just a little too heated for my liking and if I was the moderator, I'd have butt in a long time ago. Now, with all that's been said, where do y'all catch your big muskies out in the Dakotas?


----------



## Invector

rockinmichigan said:


> Well y'all, I'm not one to butt into a disagreement between two people, or whatever you wanna call it that you guys are discussing, its just a little too heated for my liking and if I was the moderator, I'd have butt in a long time ago. Now, with all that's been said, where do y'all catch your big muskies out in the Dakotas?


I know of a few places...but most of mine fish have come form lakes in MN. ND just dont have many lakes that produce those big fish. The G&F have tryed a agressive effort to get them in to Devils Lake with 800k fish put in a few years ago. But it will take up to 5 years before any size gets to the fish, I mean the 30" range. But one thing about us musky guys, we dont tell what when or ware the fish are coming form and second we tell it like it is...if you would tell any avid to pro musky angler about using 4-6lb test for them they would think you need to be commited.


----------



## farmerj

rockinmichigan said:


> Now, with all that's been said, where do y'all catch your big muskies out in the Dakotas?











42" Northern, Lake of the Woods on 1/4 oz jig with 6 lb fireline.

I know this one is up in Lake of the Woods, or at least should be. I put him back in Jun '02.

It was caught in Buffalo bay in Manatoba just north of Warroad MN. I know it's not ND, but a lot of the local resorts in the NW Angle offer good Musky and pike fishing.

This is the oneI am looking at taking the wife and kids to after we get out to the bad lands. The northern end of Lake of the woods has some great Musky water in it.


----------



## rockinmichigan

farmerj, I remember seeing that pic on the other thread about the biggest pike. I've only ever had northerns hit me up, never actually fought one or landed one. Netted up a fair share for fellow fishermen and friends. At a couple of fishing spots I've seen northerns go anywhere from 18-23", one that fought off my friend's line was a bit bigger, maybe closer to 30". If memory serves me right, it actually snapped his line, I just don't remember if it was 6 lb. test or what. He was using a minnow a couple feet below a bobber cast a couple feet off the peir. I honestly can't say I've ever been with someone that's caught a muskie when I was fishing with them. I don't think muskies are as big in numbers where I fish. In Michigan, if you want to fish for muskies (at least this part of Michigan) is Lake St. Clair, they usually get 50-60" there.


----------



## Invector

farmerj said:


> rockinmichigan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with all that's been said, where do y'all catch your big muskies out in the Dakotas?
> 
> 
> 
> 42" Northern, Lake of the Woods on 1/4 oz jig with 6 lb fireline.
> 
> I know this one is up in Lake of the Woods, or at least should be. I put him back in Jun '02.
> 
> It was caught in Buffalo bay in Manatoba just north of Warroad MN. I know it's not ND, but a lot of the local resorts in the NW Angle offer good Musky and pike fishing.
> 
> This is the oneI am looking at taking the wife and kids to after we get out to the bad lands. The northern end of Lake of the woods has some great Musky water in it.
Click to expand...

We were up in that area fishing musky once...I dont think it will be anytime soon that I'll be making it back up there. The resort we stayed at was the (you fill in the blank) place I have ever been to. I wont say the place just to be nice. Our guide sucked and did not know what he was doing. It got so bad that we were thinking of eating our guide if anything happend. The boat we were in had a problem with one of the pumps but yet they were still running them. :******: We were told by the owners of the resort that we were booked with a different guide that is well known for that area...grr...we seen him as he was fishing other spots on the lake. Well I can say to you try (i think it was called mission bay) the big bay to the north of the angles. Lots of fish are seen and taken in that area. Musky Hunter mag has a fall fishing school up there almost every year. Hot baits are (beleave it or not) #5 mepps with the black dots. We took some nice pike up there in the 35" range, no musky. Hope you have a better trip then I did up there. Good luck to ya.


----------



## atec

I always use a spinning reel so fireline is out for me . I like to us a 15# trylene XL because most of the time I'm fishing Pike in open water . I wanted to get some feedback on the use of ( Wire leaders ) . I never liked them because of loss of action in your lure . I have had a number of lines " sawed " through though . Most of the time I take my chances with no wire .


----------



## rockinmichigan

I'm actually looking to get some wire leaders of my own. Have had some toothy critters snap my line a couple times, and want to prevent that again so I'd say at this point I'd recommend it, but wouldn't put my stamp of approval on it just yet, personally speaking since I haven't tried it out. I mainly use live bait so when I'm using lures it would be different.


----------



## atec

" Rockin' " , Where do like best for Pike in MI . 
We are going to Manistique week of the 15th in May . We're booked at Log Cabin in Curtis . Hopefully we will get in to some Walleye , but bein' the whole week spent I'm sure we can't resist the " Tooth Critter ".
Back to my question . D'you have any favorites in MI for Pike ?


----------



## rockinmichigan

atec, I'm not familiar with that part of MI, but around here there's a few spots I can point you to. I live in SE Michigan, about an hour south of Detroit. Detroit River I hear is really good for walleyes, and they catch northerns and from what I gather from time to time you can hook into a sturgeon. Lake St. Clair and the St. Clair River are good for northerns and muskies. Muskies in the 50-60+" are common in Lake St. Clair. They get some bigguns there. At Sterling State Park in Monroe, MI, which is on the shore of Lake Erie you can catch practically everything. Walleyes, white bass, longnose gars, perch, bluegill, crappie, sheephead, carp, northerns, you name it. I've heard of northerns in the high 30s" on up to 40" get caught there. I hooked into a longnose gar that I wasn't able to land that was pushing 40". I know another place in Monroe that produces not nearly as big of northerns, but I've seen them caught there. One was about 22", another about 23", another 18", another about 24", another that was in the mid-30s", so they get caught. That place is Bolles Harbor, a boat marina that has a channel leading into Lake Erie.


----------



## atec

Rockin' , Thanks for the info . I am familiar with the area . I am exactly on the opposite side of the state . Six hours to the bridge . The only thing is when we go that way we can't resist going farthur North . Fished Fletchers one year . All small Pike , but killer Largemouth . Like Grand Lake a lot . We figured if it's going to be a drive we'll go up North . 
If I was using live bait I would use a wire leader , but I'm going to try my luck without on the cranks & spinners . We don't keep monster Pike , but we do like to take home a couple of eaters 25" or so . At best our lakes yieldplenty of those . They have lifted the size on some lakes hoping that people will thin them out . 
You must be real close to the Maumee where your'e at . I here that Spring Walleye run is a real me'le though . Good Luck . Art


----------



## mynova69

I've had leaders bend out before i've had 20 lb EZ Cast Spiderwire break. I won't use anything else for Northern fishing.

I also agree with the fact that it is better to be a little heavy on the line than lose 5 dollar lures. 
~Jay~


----------



## rockinmichigan

atec, the Maumee River and Sandusky Rivers (from what I gather) are both hectec and I don't go anywhere near those two rivers when the walleyes are running. In fact, I choose to wait to do nightfishing in the spring after the walleyes go into the shoreline bays of Lake Erie and give it a try. I live about a half hour from a couple of spots of the Maumee, and the Sandusky River is a little bit more of a drive into that country down south known as Ohio.


----------



## Lycanthrope

I would use any superbraid in the 40 range. Lighter will work but heavier is more reliable and when you snag your lure on something odds are you will be able to either bend the hook or pull it in. Also make sure you are using a good 30 or 40lb steel braided leader. The lighter steel will work but the swivels usually arent strong enough to handle the big fish, I have lost too many big pike to a leader with a broken swivel, its just not worth it.


----------

